# Ladder parts



## jad (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a 28 foot aluminum extension ladder but but both the locks are broken.... not really broken they just seem to be missing some type of spring that allows them to bounce along the steps till you want it to lock onto a step. The locks are fine and lock onto to the step they just do bouncd along..... if you know what I mean?
It is about 10 yrs old but the manufactures label is worn off so I do not know who makes it to look for parts? 
It say model # 36028 and also says made in USA.
I check the Werner and Louisville web site but nothing close to that model number? Anyone know I may find what I need?

thanks


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Most manufacturers should be able to be used as long as the steps are a near size and shape.
Ron


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure I remember ever having an extension ladder with spring loaded rung locks? I am old though.

Whatever you do? If you don't trust your ladder, get rid of it and fork out for a new one.

Expensive suggestion? In what context? Using something unsafe and ending up falling off from 30 feet in the air with possible consequences I will not go into. Look on Craig's List or eBay for your area. There are some great deals out there in this sad economy.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

I've got 5 Werner, aluminum extension ladders (22' to 40').
They all have springs on the rung locks.
Do a search on "Industrial Scaffold and Ladders".
It's safe to use them without the springs - well, sort of!
I've done it but, I wouldn't advise anyone else to! 
OK - DON'T do it!

rossfingal


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Just watch the weight rating, many of those cheap aluminum ladders are for small people.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You really need the correct replacement part. 

Modifying your ladder or the wrong part to fit isn’t a good idea. 

If you do a search you’ll see there are no generic replacement kits, there’s a reason for this.


----------

